# You Can Count on Cast Iron



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are a few pics of some cast iron I removed today. I advised the H.O lastweek that the pipe should be totally replaced but asked if i could stop the leaking kitchen sink drain under the house so they could get some money saved. Its 3" and the entire bottom is gone. In the pics you will see I have a piece of 1/2" o.d type L soft copper that I'm using to knock the bottom out of the pipe. I love cast iron:thumbsup: Enjoy


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech is gonna drool when he sees these graphic pictures. He hates the stuff more than anybody.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had to shove a piece of 11/4" pvc into a 2" CI and foam it in until they get the money. Insurance wouldn't pay for the re-route.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You know me well buddy :thumbup:



service guy said:


> Protech is gonna drool when he sees these graphic pictures. He hates the stuff more than anybody.:laughing:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like tyler


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

had the same thing a few months ago at a bar that was converted to a resturaunt. None of their floor drains or drains ties to the existing stack at the rear of the building would work. The carbonation in the beer and soda over the years ate the bottom right out of the pipe. The only thing that saved the main was that the 2nd story apts dumped in right there and the old big flushing w.c. must have kept the line flushed and diluted down enough. could push a finger through the stuff that was left. and just for fun i reconnected the grease trap which some joker had routed the piping around and dumped out over a floor drain in a back room. The owners were wondering why they never had to pump the trap!


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

Plenty of life left just rotate it 180 degrees


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

1plumb4uall said:


> Plenty of life left just rotate it 180 degrees


 
you could get a whole nother 50 years out of it... and it wouldn't need to be vented. now its self-venting.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it was in the ground?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> it was in the ground?


 No it was hanging above the ground from strap iron.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

In the pictures, you look like a magician with your majic wand. 

"Excuse me sir, I'd like to show you how thin your pipe is. Poof. Tada!"







Paul


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

haha. niice. i got an almost identical situation comin up tommorw. ill be sure to post pics of the repipe.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be replacing more cast iron today at a different house. Pics to follow tonight. Gotta love the crap....its failing everyday but to be fair...it did last 50-60 years. I dug the pipe up yesterday because the sewer was backed up and it didn't have a cleanout and found the cast rotten. The original plumbers appear to have cheated the angle between the cast and the clay pipe......anybody have a 15 degree bend?:laughing:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Here in philadelphia we have tons of cast-iron 60-70-80 years old and still in good shape. We also use curb traps and I think that is why. eliminates methane whithin the system. Thats what eats the cast.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'll be replacing more cast iron today at a different house. Pics to follow tonight. Gotta love the crap....its failing everyday but to be fair...it did last 50-60 years. I dug the pipe up yesterday because the sewer was backed up and it didn't have a cleanout and found the cast rotten. The original plumbers appear to have cheated the angle between the cast and the clay pipe......anybody have a 15 degree bend?:laughing:


Fernco with a bend...:blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

After I did all the work above,I got to run the sewer machine for 3 hrs. Several big wads of roots mixed with sludge.....he guy who lives there said his machine machine drain has been making funny noises for about 2 months. He's hardly ever home....its been backed up and all the liquid leaching out of the old clay pipe.
That left the pipe almost solid with sludge.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Now that some nasty s*** right there, can also imagine the smell

BTW, nice job on the repipe,,



TheMaster said:


>


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that is my type of work! Smells like BIG BUCKS to me!:thumbup:

Good job dude.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Now that some nasty s*** right there, can also imagine the smell
> 
> BTW, nice job on the repipe,,


 Thats funny, I was just thinking, "man, I can smell it from here"!!!!

We dug 2 this week, about the same.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are the roots that i pulled back. I put 125' of cable in this drain 4 or 5 times atleast. I suspect most of the roots washed into the main.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*regarding re-pipe*

Looks good man. Keep up the good work. Nice to see a professional doing the re-pipe and not a 'handyman'.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*New Job same problem*

Ok I was out at this house lastweek to install a lavatory faucet and noticed a stinch when I walked in the door. The house is super clean and it was that stink that comes from a kitchen sink drain....it has it own oder.
This 1st pic shows the dishwasher removed and the wall ripped open.....no leak there thats active








This pic shows how they did the drains for the K-sink. Each bowl has its own arm for the double K-sink.








This next pic shows my lil camera stuck between the outside of the footing and the exterior brick








This pic is of the screen on my lil ridgid camera. The two white dots is the reflection from the two L.E.D. lights on the end of the head from the pool of water. Toward the bottom of the pic is the 90 at the bottom of the stack.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is the wall patched back up.......But now it has screws so you can remove it. I just ripped the old backing out to prevent alot of dust.


----------

